# NFL Predictions Week 13



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

(Contest) NFL Predictions Week 13 
Home Teams by Area Visitor by Nickname

Anybody can play, just pick the winners.
After Monday Nights game we'll see who the Week 13 GridIron Guru is. 

Now just pick the 16 teams you think will win.
After Monday Nights game (Tuesday morning), I'll announce the winner.

Because of the Thursday game's anyone wanting to jump in after Thursday will be allowed.......I'll just count everyone as winning the 2 games on Thursday.


Patriots OVER Detroit
Redskins OVER Dallas
Falcons OVER Minnesota
Buffalo OVER Dolphins
Green Bay OVER Bears
New York G OVER Titans
Kansas City OVER Cardinals
Ravens OVER Cincinnati
Cleveland OVER Panthers
Steelers OVER Jacksonville
Indianapolis OVER Texans
San Diego OVER Broncos
Philadelphia OVER Rams
San Fran OVER Seahawks
New Orleans OVER Buccaneers
Oakland OVER Jets


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

PAtriots over Detroit
Dallas over Redskins
Falcons over Minnesota
Dolphins over Buffalo
Green Bay over Bears
New York Giants over Titans
Kansas City over Cardinals
Ravens over Cincinnati
Cleveland over Panthers
Jax over Steelers
Indianapolis over Texans
San Diego over Broncos
Philadelphia over Rams
San Fran over Seahawks
Bucs over New Orleans
Oakland over Jets


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Okey Dokey, here we go:


Patriots OVER Detroit
Dallas OVER Redskins
Falcons OVER Minnesota
Dolphins OVER Buffalo
Green Bay OVER Bears
New York G OVER Titans
Kansas City OVER Cardinals
Ravens OVER Cincinnati
PanthersOVER Cleveland 
Steelers OVER Jacksonville
Indianapolis OVER Texans
San Diego OVER Broncos
RamsOVER Philadelphia 
San Fran OVER Seahawks
New Orleans OVER Buccaneers
Oakland OVER Jets


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Last Week 8-8 .500 Season 98-77-1 .560
Thankfully were graded on a curve. 

Week 13
Winners in *BOLD*

*New England* at Detroit
Washington at *Dallas*
Arizona at *Kansas City*
Atlanta at *Minnesota*
Baltimore at *Cincinnati*
Carolina at *Cleveland*
Chicago at *Green Bay*
Miami at *Buffalo*
*Pittsburgh* at Jacksonville
Tennessee at *N.Y. Giants*
*Denver* at San Diego
Houston at *Indianapolis*
*Seattle* at San Francisco
St. Louis at *Philadelphia*
Tampa Bay at *New Orleans* 
*N.Y. Jets* at Oakland


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Patriots OVER Detroit
Redskins OVER Dallas
Falcons OVER Minnesota
Dolphins OVER Buffalo
Green Bay OVER Bears
New York G OVER Titans
Kansas City OVER Cardinals
Ravens OVER Cincinnati
Cleveland OVER Panthers
Steelers OVER Jacksonville
Indianapolis OVER Texans
Broncos OVER San Diego
Philadelphia OVER Rams
San Fran OVER Seahawks
Buccaneers OVER New Orleans
Oakland OVER Jets [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

New England over Detroit
Dallas over Washington
Atlanta over Minnesota
Miami over Buffalo
Green Bay over Chicago
Tennessee over New York Giants
Kansas City over Arizona
Baltimore over Cincinnati
Cleveland over Carolina
Pittsburgh over Jacksonville
Indianapolis over Houston
San Diego over Denver
Philadelphia over St. Louis
San Francisco over Seattle
New Orleans over Tampa Bay
Oakland over New York Jets


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This weeks *GridIron Guru* is *Maniacal1* with an *awesome 14-2 record*.

Here's how we finished:

Maniacal1 14-2
Timco 13-3
John Corn 13-3
RandyAB 11-5
Charles Oliva 10-6
Chris Freeland 10-6


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks, John. I'll do my best to live up to the responsibilities of the title.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Seams we all did better this week.


----------

